# Canary Wrasse With Strange Orange Marks



## gus1911 (Feb 2, 2008)

I've never seen anything like this on a yellow wrasse. I have no clue. The wrasse acts normally as any healthy wrasse would. Eats, is busy all day long swimming through caves in the rocks - in other words, no apprent indication of disease, or discomfort. Have a look please.

http://silkentent.com/gus1911/Storage/Aquarium July 26 Wrasse.jpg

Orange color appears to be internal, not on the surface, since it can be seen also on the other side of the fish, although less intense. ?????


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

I'm not sure what to make of that. Generally an infection that severe internally would kill the fish rather quickly, so I'm not convinced it is an infection. For now, I would continue observation for a few days, especially observing the fish's behavior. Keep us posted and post more pictures if anything changes.


----------



## gus1911 (Feb 2, 2008)

Yeah - I was thinking the same thing. Sure is puzzling. I'll keep observing. Maybe the fish has two hearts and they're both enlarged!!!


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

You can name your fish "Grinch".


----------



## gus1911 (Feb 2, 2008)

Here's the update on the orange splotched wrasse I pictured in my first post. As you can easily see, the orange areas are reduced to just one or two small, pale splotches.

Whatever it was never slowed the guy down, it never displayed any signs of discomfort, or loss of appetite or diminished its curious nature. So whatever it was will remain a mystery. Puzzling indeed.

http://silkentent.com/gus1911/Storage/Aquarium%20July%2028%20Wrasse%20II.jpg


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

internal bleeding?


----------



## gus1911 (Feb 2, 2008)

Possible, but wouldn't that effect some behaviorial changes? I would suspect it would. What would cause internal bleeding that came on suddenly for no apparent reason?


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

a fight with another fish? im thinking out loud.

did it appear to be internal or on the exterior?


----------



## gus1911 (Feb 2, 2008)

It appeared to be internal, but it was impossible to know for sure. Today the fish looks fine, all splotches are gone. So, I won't know what it was. 

No other fish to fight with really, a clown and a damsel are the only others in the tank. I suppose it's possible that it could have panicked for some reason, began darting around aimlessly and had a severe crash with some reef rocks when it lost control of its fins! : )


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

its very possible, some wrasses dash into the sand when the lights turn out ( maybe he hit rock bottom literally ) and some dash into the rockwork either way it could have injured itself. i would continue to observe the area and feed a well mixed diet.


----------

